# Probably should have read this forum first....



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

So after 58 trips I got a couple bad ratings and wanted to check here to see how to avoid them in the future. I think I fell into some traps Ive seen people warn about here

Picking up Uber pools - check
Driving in the hood - check
Picking up low rated passengers - check

I did all of the above, alot. Im not saying some of the non 5 star ratings weren't my fault but doing all of the above had to have contributed to me having a 4.72

58 rides, 26 5 star ratings, a 4 star rating, a 2 star rating, and a 1 star rating 

I think from here on out Im gonna go with the advice I see over and over of not giving a sh*t about ratings


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mch said:


> I think from here on out Im gonna go with the advice I see over and over of not giving a sh*t about ratings


Well, there's a great start.

And also, once you've accumulated more than 500 rated trips, a few low ratings won't affect you that much.

Uber on!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Say "hello, please make yourself comfortable" always confirm the destination, and then say "thank you" when they are leaving.

STFU the rest of the trip unless you get a chatty Cathy.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Say "hello, please make yourself comfortable" always confirm the destination, and then say "thank you" when they are leaving.
> 
> STFU the rest of the trip unless you get a chatty Cathy.


I'm actually surprised how many people want to shoot the shit. I thought it would be less but it's more than half for sure. I pretty much do what you just said though unless they initiate the convo.

For some background I'm pretty sure I know who gave me the 1 star. Thanksgiving night I get a ping, show up at the location (narrow street), wait, call the pax and tell them I'm out front (double parked with my flashers on) she says she'll be right out. Time expires right as someone pulls up behind me and starts foghorning me, there's no where to park in front of the house. I should have just split and collected the $5 or whatever but instead I pull into a spot 3 houses down. Pax comes out, looks at me and stands there waiting for me to I guess back out of the spot and reverse up her street so I can give her door to door service????? Knowing I already did her a solid by not splitting, Im getting pissed at this point so I wait for her to come to me. Her and her friend finally walk up to my car. Two early 20 somethings. They get in and she's like "this car old as shit" (its a 2014 jeep compass). I just keep my cool and reply "yea Im probably gonna keep it till I hit about 200k miles and then get something new, by the way, what kind of car do you have?" He friend starts cracking up and going "ooooohhh dayyymmm". At that moment that Arlo Guthrie thanksgiving song "Alice's Resturant" comes on the radio and I crank it up and take them where they need to go. I'm pretty sure that was my one star hahaha.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

They don’t even look at your first fifty ratings.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

mch said:


> I'm actually surprised how many people want to shoot the shit. I thought it would be less but it's more than half for sure. I pretty much do what you just said though unless they initiate the convo.
> 
> For some background I'm pretty sure I know who gave me the 1 star. Thanksgiving night I get a ping, show up at the location (narrow street), wait, call the pax and tell them I'm out front (double parked with my flashers on) she says she'll be right out. Time expires right as someone pulls up behind me and starts foghorning me, there's no where to park in front of the house. I should have just split and collected the $5 or whatever but instead I pull into a spot 3 houses down. Pax comes out, looks at me and stands there waiting for me to I guess back out of the spot and reverse up her street so I can give her door to door service????? Knowing I already did her a solid by not splitting, Im getting pissed at this point so I wait for her to come to me. Her and her friend finally walk up to my car. Two early 20 somethings. They get in and she's like "this car old as shit" (its a 2014 jeep compass). I just keep my cool and reply "yea Im probably gonna keep it till I hit about 200k miles and then get something new, by the way, what kind of car do you have?" He friend starts cracking up and going "ooooohhh dayyymmm". At that moment that Arlo Guthrie thanksgiving song "Alice's Resturant" comes on the radio and I crank it up and take them where they need to go. I'm pretty sure that was my one star hahaha.


Don't feel so bad. The uber driver with a 2004 Jeep will get one starred too


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Up from a 4.72 to a 4.86 91 rides

Still drive in the hood pretty much half the time as it's become my bread and butter but I don't do pool rides anymore unless its a dead weeknight and I don't pick up riders with low ratings.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I have noticed that working the rough areas of Los Angeles (East La, Compton, South Centro) works best for me. People who are brought up in these areas tend to be more respectful, and courteous. I am guessing it has to do the environment they experienced. Now, when I drive in Santa Monica, Hollywood, or West Hollywood, people are rude and entitled. They have zero gratitude, and will often slam doors. I would also suggest that you don’t deal with anyone who has a rating of 4.7 or below. Chances are that these passengers with low ratings are jerks. Lastly, avoid accepting pools. At least in market (Los Angeles) once I accept a pool and while completing the ride, I can be added to my route another passenger who is probably a jerk. And if you decide to drive after the clubs and bars close, only pick people with high ratings. Unless there is a huge surge, then you decide if you are willing to take a chance with a pax who has a low rating. Best of luck, keep on driving, and do not get discouraged.


----------

